# anybody know anything about skrat prices??



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i sold some muskrats a couple days ago and i think i got too little for them. i got 2 bucks a piece for them. couple questions does anyone buy them in the state? and if so what are they paying, plus did my guy get a steal? If any one has any answers for me let me know.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

from what i've heard, rat prices are up big time. sounds like you got screwd. unless they were shot or chewed up


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

nope none were chewed up i was shooting them for the township when i saw this fur buyer was taking them. all were shot with a .22


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

$2 for a shot carcass 'rat is pretty good considering it will be a "half value" 'rat on the stretcher.

Rat prices are really good right now, wish we had some. If it stays wet through fall we'll have a load of them next winter. Prices will probably drop to a quarter than knowing my luck.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

When I sold my coyotes to Dusty in Downer he showed me a stack of 11 dollar muskrats. These were all fleshed and stretched mind you.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> When I sold my coyotes to Dusty in Downer he showed me a stack of 11 dollar muskrats. These were all fleshed and stretched mind you.


But a hole other than two eyes, two ears, and two front legs makes that $11 rat a $5 rat.

$2 for carcass shot rats is pretty good.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

well i got him up to 2.50 and when your taking numbers up into the 100's thats pretty good i figure


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

I get $5 not skined and $10 skined I think price for rats is up good.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I want to get in on this, who will buy .22 shot rats around Grand Forks anyone know?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont think anyones going to be buying any 'rats until next winter. WAY past prime.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

rats are done. last time i sold was 2 weeks ago. got 395 bucks. not bad for a .22 shot muskrat.


----------

